# Toxic Barrel Demonica



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats pretty cool! I am planning on doing something that for next year


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Great use of that prop- nice job


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice, can't wait to see the final product after the summer.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Great! You could also call this, how to quickly make a decent prop into a great one.

I used her side kick buddy in a kinda similar manner in our Spider room. He's in a corner with webbing attached to the two walls with spray adhesive. He rises up just a bit above the edge of the webs.


----------

